# shifters 3/5 speed



## lemonpeelerman (Feb 2, 2020)

What is the difference in stick shifters from 3 speed to 5 speed or are they they same just the gears or rear end makes the difference?


----------



## Artweld (Feb 2, 2020)

lemonpeelerman said:


> What is the difference in stick shifters from 3 speed to 5 speed or are they they same just the gears or rear end makes the difference?



Depending on the manufacturer of the shifter some move freely forward and backwards with no friction. Other's move forward and backwards with a click to stop the gear setting just depending on the shifter.. Such as a schwinn stingray 5 speed shifter versus a schwinn 3 speed shifter. The 5 speed no clicks the 3 speed has 3 clicks 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------

